# Please help me



## Sravan kumar (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi friends,
I have brought satinette pigeons a 5 months ago at that time there were small babies.Now there are grew and started matting about 3 weeks ago and started building there nest also.But till now there are not laid an single egg also.So, what is the problem with them,please tell me friends.....


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Maybe

1. Both female, or
2. Breeding age varies, so may not quite be biologically ready to lay


----------



## avian (Sep 6, 2010)

I think there could be a compatibility issue, in my loft I've had pairs for months(10-11) without any eggs , but when i separated those pairs and paired them up with different mates,i've seen them lay eggs in 10 days. And also if the pairs are related that could also be an issue. 
The domestic pigeon normally reaches sexual maturity at about five to six months of age.
Also keep in mind that we cannot rush birds and their biological cycles, they will lay eggs when the time is right. No one can rush nature and its cause


----------



## Sravan kumar (Feb 13, 2014)

Is it right both pigeons may be female.But,if both are female then how they'll be matting.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sravan kumar said:


> Is it right both pigeons may be female.But,if both are female then how they'll be matting.


5 months is still young, 

a pigeons drive to find a mate and pair up is very strong so if all there is is the same sex then they will pair up with them, sometimes even in a full loft they do. 

if you have two hens you will have more than two eggs in the nest at some point. if you have two cock birds there will be no eggs of course. 

if you do end up with a true pair(cock and hen) they could be brother and sister if you got them together so young, so eggs would not be that important if that is the case. I would use fake eggs to replace the real eggs incase they were fertilized.


----------



## Sravan kumar (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm sure that I've one hen and other one is cock, becoz cock is moving round the hen with making sounds when I release them in the morning and evening.And of-course they are matting and also build the nest with the sticks.
And also they'll seat together in there home, but hen is not sitting in the nest and instead of hen,cock is sitting in the nest....?


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

There are chances that you have two females or two males ( Their behavior is very confusing, you probably won't get their gender right by observing their behavior ). Perhaps, the one you think is a cock is a hen and the one you think is a hen is a cock. If you really have one cock and one hen then don't worry when the time is right, they will lay eggs.
-Rubeena


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Sravan kumar said:


> I'm sure that I've one hen and other one is cock, becoz cock is moving round the hen with making sounds when I release them in the morning and evening.And of-course they are matting and also build the nest with the sticks.
> And also they'll seat together in there home, but hen is not sitting in the nest and instead of hen,cock is sitting in the nest....?


hens can act like a cock bird and cock birds can act like a hen. it sounds like you do have a pair, wether it is a true opposite sex pair remains to be seen. here is some info about fertility and eggs to think about. 

Fertile male / fertile female = two fertile eggs except when the sperm is blocked from reaching the egg 
Fertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Infertile male / fertile female = two infertile eggs 
Infertile male / infertile female = zero eggs 
Fertile female / fertile female = four infertile eggs 
Fertile female / infertile female = two infertile eggs 
Male any / male any = zero eggs


----------



## Sravan kumar (Feb 13, 2014)

*happy*

Thanks to every one because,my pigeons gave one egg today
I'm so happy...............


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Sravan kumar said:


> Thanks to every one because,my pigeons gave one egg today
> I'm so happy...............


Congrats! Hope you get beautiful and healthy babies. 
-Rubeena


----------

